# dwarfs -Boom Boom Boom, Boom



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

Just getting back into fastasy and got my dwarves together and i have 3cannons, 1 organ cannon, a bolt thrower and flame cannon.... grycopter..

in a two thousand point army how many artillary would you take? and what combo..

just havent got a clue and as a IG player would get carried away with the old
Boomers


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Well ive dabbled in dwarfs so here goes...

It really just depends on you. a lot of people play dwarf gunlines which are uber effective. so you want max artillery but if you want a good mix of units then save some special slots.
bolt throwers are good for their reliability and organ guns are good for mass carnage. and dont forget dwarf runes and the awesome customization they give you. also whatever you decide dont forget that no dwarf force is complete without some artillery.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Llamafish said:


> in a two thousand point army how many artillery would you take? and what combo..


as many bolt throwers and catapults as possible, no cannons for me, probably 1 catapult for every 2 bolt throwers

although my warriors would have VERY few ranged weapons, I'd hate to be a classic gunline player, because there boring people


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> as many bolt throwers and catapults as possible, no cannons for me, probably 1 catapult for every 2 bolt throwers
> 
> although my warriors would have VERY few ranged weapons, I'd hate to be a classic gunline player, because there boring people


oooo, your really hate what i got in mind..... i use to be that classic gunline player, hence all the art. catapults are weapons of orcs when i last played!!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I would say something like this as a base(brace yourselves, this aint supposed to be fun)...
4 Bolt Throwers: stacked with engineers and a bunch of nifty runes. +1S being the most nifty one ofc. Perhaps one with Immolation for flank-fun and 1 with Master Rune of Skewering for that "must hit damnit shot". The key here is to measure uppgradecost vs gain. Dont overspend horribly.
Cannon: imho best kept cheap, though Forging can help alot on a bad dice day:wink:
Organ Gun: kill those silly skirmishers? this is the gun for you!

Personally I dislike Catapult-based weaponry. Cannons are alot more predictable since they follow a straight line, unlike the 360 degree scatter potential on Grudge Throwers. If you want GTs anyways then go for Accuracy and Penetration on it. Uppgrading the blast from S4 to S5 means a whole new world of hurt to the opponent:biggrin:

This base setup leaves 1 Rare and 1 Special free. Troops should probably be atleast 2 shooting units. Mix Quarrelers and Thunderers. It sucks to get turn 1 and see all normal guns be out of range. 
Id try to have either Ironbreakers or Hammerers on the special one, but thats me. Dwarf warriors are hard, but they are soft compared to the elite units.
The last rareslot can be anything. Another Organ Gun will give you 2 good flank-protecting guns. Flamecannons are dead fun to use and have alot better reach then one first thinks, and panic on 1 cas is damn fun if you aim smart. Gyrocopters adds a sweet marchblocking potential and a chance to hunt down fleeing units


----------

